# Black water river catfish



## AWPC Rotorhead (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi, I’m new to Pensacola and am looking for a good place to catch Flathead and Crapie. Do any of you fish the Blackwater or Escambia river? Thanks fir any help!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

AWPC Rotorhead said:


> Hi, I’m new to Pensacola and am looking for a good place to catch Flathead and Crapie. Do any of you fish the Blackwater or Escambia river? Thanks fir any help!


Plenty of both in the Escambia River. I don't know about Blackwater


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Can find both in blackwater if you know where to look


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum.
lot of folks on here fish the blackwater. just do a "search community" at the top of the page.
jack


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Escambia not Blackwater


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Escambia not Blackwater


typo. you are correct.
jack


----------

